# Brown Bear Pub - Plymouth



## Burt.Plymouth (Jul 25, 2008)

Hiya again ! Time for my 2nd report, now these were taken by my Canon Powershot S1 IS back in 2005. They aren't all that good pretty much just snap shots.

There was a major fire here, started by the land lord as he had money problems, or so the report was, I think he done time for this too.


----------



## Penfold (Jul 25, 2008)

I went in there once, knew the land lady before the new guy got it. Was a nice little place.


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Jul 25, 2008)

Cant say I'd ever had a pint there, shame I didnt get more pictures, however I was driving around myself, and I got bored!


----------



## no1rich (Jul 25, 2008)

Wonder how much debt he was in to make him do it.....


----------

